# Pooing lots and it's green!



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi,

I'm weaning my 5 month old at the moment, I had been giving him 2 spoon feeds a day but have reduced it to one again as he wasn't finishing his milk.  This morning 11.30am he had a third of a banana and some baby porridge with his bottle.  He's on 5 feeds a day 2 breast milk and 3 formula (aptamil - blue) he has had a dirty nappy every time I've changed him today and consequently he's got a sore bum - they are still soft but greenish - sometimes they seem to be very runny and others a little drier (not hard).  Is this because I've changed his diet i.e. introduced solids or should I get him checked out by the GP.  He's been like this for 2 days now.

Thanks in advance for your help

FG


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

i would get him checked out by your GP. When you start to wean a baby their poohs often do change due to change in diet.  How is he in himself and is he drinking plenty of fluid?

shell xx


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Shell,

He's fine in himself, happy and cheerful as usual.  He takes 7ozs at each feed so is getting plenty of fluids.

Polly


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

well im sure its nothing to worry about then its prob just the change in diet!
If you have any concerns then seek advice from your HV or GP as they can check him over! I know as a mummy we worry if we have nothing to worry about!  

shell xx


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Shell,

I'll keep a close eye on him over the next couple of days.

Polly


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Shell,

It must have been his teeth!  He cut his first tooth today!  I can't believe it he's not even 6 months yet. Poor thing has got a raw bottom though.

FG


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Clever boy!!!!!

I have known babies to have them earlier than that!!

Another milestone for his book!!! Dont forget to take a pic...they look so cute with one tooth showing!!

Jxx


----------

